# [H/Blackmoore] Orchoth Returns – Wiedereinstieg in den PvE Content



## Isiis (23. Oktober 2012)

*Wer sind wir?*

Wir sind eine handvoll Spieler der Gilde/Spielergemeinschaft Orchoth. Diese wurde 2004 noch vor dem Release von WoW gegründet, hat also schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel und schon viel erlebt, nicht nur in der World of Warcraft. Wir haben damals auf Destromath die Gilde gegründet, sind dann aber aufgrund der dortigen langen Warteschlangen auf den damals neu eröffneten Server Theradras gewechselt. Theradras war nachträglich betrachtet als Server ein großer Fehler, auch wenn dann dort Leute in die Gilde gefunden haben, die heute ein fester Bestandteil dieser sind. Unser Hauptfokus lag immer auf PvE, angefangen mit den 40er Raids in Classic Zeiten (*in Erinnerung schwelg*) bis hin zu 10er Gruppen im Cataclysm Add on. Zu dieser Zeit hatte sich der Server jedoch bereits derart geleert, dass es unmöglich wurde, neue Spieler für die Raids zu finden. Es war eine tolle Zeit, die sich nicht nur auf das online Leben beschränkt hat, auch im RL hat (und tut man teilweise noch immer)man sich kennengelernt. 

Was das online-Geschehen betrifft, wurde es aber Zeit, neue Zelte aufzuschlagen. Mit großer Erwartung auf die neue MMO-Hoffnung SWTOR haben wir den Raidbetrieb eingestellt, noch raidbegeisterte Spieler sind, um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken, auf Blackmoore gewechselt (wo sich auch zumindest 2 größere Gilden von Theradras zwischenzeitlich niedergelassen hatten). Auch in SWTOR haben wir weitere Erfahrung im Raiden gesammelt, die negative Entwicklung des Spiels ist ja kein Geheimnis, und so folgte Guild Wars 2 &#150; wo ein Großteil der Gilde auch aktiv spielt. Ein anderes engagiertes Mitglied unserer Gilde hat in dieser Zeit einen Orchoth-Zweig in HdRO gegründet. Aus der einstigen WoW-Gilde hat sich eine spieleübergreifende Gemeinschaft entwickelt. So trifft man auf den Namen Orchoth

in GW2 auf Kodash
in SWTOR auf Jarkai Sword 
in HdrO auf Gwaihir

und da es nun einige mit dem neuen Addon doch wieder in den Fingern gejuckt hat, in World of Warcraft auf Blackmoore.

*Was wollen wir hier?*

Was uns in SWTOR und vor allem in GW2 fehlte, ist der Endcontent, das Raiden &#150; und wäre Theradras damals nicht schon tot gewesen, hätten wir vielleicht nie damit aufgehört. Da wie vorhin erwähnt einige Spieler schon 2011 auf Blackmoore gewechselt sind und es hier ein paar alte bekannte Gesichter gibt, war es unsere Entscheidung hier einen Neustart zu wagen. Während es hier auch die Möglichkeit gibt, abseits des LFR tools random-Raids zu finden, so ist es doch etwas anderes mit der Gilde/Stammgruppe unterwegs zu sein. Wir haben hier die Gilde Orchoth Returns gegründet, um uns zwischenzeitlich ein Zuhause zu geben, denn sollte unser Projekt Erfolg haben, besteht die Möglichkeit die alte Gilde zu transferieren und somit die Vorteile einer LvL 25er Gilde zu haben. Jetzt wird sich vielleicht der eine oder andere fragen: Wenn ihr hier nur eine handvoll Spieler seid, warum schließt ihr euch dann nicht einer anderen Gilde an? Die Antwort ist in einem kurzen und sehr einfachen Satz zu finden, den eines unserer Member einst geprägt hat: 

*Einmal Orchoth &#150; immer Orchoth!*

Auch wenn vielleicht der eine oder andere einen Ausflug woandershin unternommen hat, so haben sehr viele doch immer wieder zurückgefunden.

Bis wir wieder raidfähig sind, wird sicher noch eine Weile vergehen, zumal wir nicht pünktlich mit MoP Start eingestiegen sind. Da wir auch älter geworden sind, wollen wir es auch ruhiger angehen. Unsere Vorstellungen liegen bei 2 Raidtagen die Woche im 10er. Jedoch bedeutet wenig raiden nicht automatisch „casual&#147;, denn gerade das Auseinandersetzen mit dem eigenen Char, das ständige Verbessern, die Möglichkeit Raids auch in Logs zu analysieren, hat uns abseits von WoW gefehlt. 

*Was bieten wir?*
- eine gefestigte reife Community, die über das Spiel hinausgeht
- ein Forum als Treffpunkt für alle Spieler sowie TS3 Server
- langjährige Raiderfahrung, auch was das Leiten von Raids betrifft
- Möglichkeit, dich aktiv beim Wiederaufbau in WoW einbringen zu können

*Wen suchen wir?*
Wenn du meinen Wall of Text bis hierher gelesen hast und du Bestandteil einer langjährigen Spielecommunity werden möchtest, bist du hier richtig. Dir sollte klar sein, dass wir uns im Aufbau befinden und nächste Woche noch kein 10er Raid stehen wird. Vielleicht befindest du dich auch selbst noch in der Level/Equipsammel-Phase, du willst es wie wir ruhiger angehen, möchtest dennoch regelmäßig und entsprechendem Einsatz in absehbarer Zeit raiden und das in einer Stammgruppe erleben. Du hast genug von der Progresshetze (die Durststrecke &#150; Warten auf neuen Content kommt sowieso immer wieder) dennoch möchtest du auch auf HC Encounter meistern? Dir macht es Spaß, aktiv bei der Entwicklung der Gilde mitwirken zu können ? Dann nimm doch Kontakt zu uns auf, entweder in unserem Forum www.orchoth.eu oder ingame, wo man auch TS-Daten austauschen kann.

Da der Aufbau eines Gildenraids von 0 weg sicher ein steiniger Weg ist und vielleicht sogar schwerer als gedacht, haben wir auch Interesse, einen gildenübergreifenden Stammraid zu bilden. Vielleicht befindet sich eure Gilde ja in einer ähnlichen Situation wie wir? 

Wenn wir dich ansprechen konnten, freuen wir uns über eine Kontaktaufnahme!

Liebe Grüße,
Îsiis


----------



## Isiis (31. Oktober 2012)

/push

Unsere kleine aber feine Gruppe ist bereit und mehr als willig endlich wieder ins Raidgeschehen einzusteigen. Wenn du von Anfang an dabei sein willst und Mitglied unserer langjährig bestehenden Community werden möchtest, freuen wir uns auf deine Bewerbung auf www.orchoth.eu.

Wir suchen verlässliche, loyale Mitspieler denen Gemeinschaft wichtiger ist als der schnelle Progress. Das bedeutet nicht dass wir nicht erfolgsorientiert spielen, denn natürlich wollen wir im Content so schnell wie möglich wieder den Anschluss finden.  

Unsere Raidzeiten stehen noch nicht fest, allerdings wird der Start unter der Woche nicht vor 19:30 erfolgen (erfolgen können-arbeits-/RL-bedingt).


----------



## Isiis (8. November 2012)

Gestern wurde unsere Stammgilde transferiert und wir sind jetzt wieder unter "Orchoth" unterwegs. Zusätzlich fand auch mit unserer Partnergilde der erste Raid statt, und wir sind guter Hoffnung die erste Raidinstanz noch in dieser ID - spätestens sicher in der nächsten - zu clearen. Leider mussten für die letzten 2 Slots noch mit randoms aufgefüllt werden. Daher suchen wir noch nette Mitspieler die Wert auf eine gute Community legen und auch die nötige Raiderfahrung mitbringen. Insbesonders suchen wir noch einen Heiler und Tank, beide idealerweise mit einem DD-Specc und den einen oder anderen DD.

Wir freuen uns auf Bewerber auf www.orchoth.eu.


----------



## Isiis (29. November 2012)

push!

wir haben unsere ersten id's hinter uns und MV bereits gecleart.Insgesamt stehn wir nun bei 7/16 und suchen noch starke Spieler um diese Aufholjagd fortsetzen zu können. Welche Klassen welches speccs noch gebraucht werden seht ihr auf unserer HP www.orchoth.eu.

Wir freuen uns auf Bewerbungen und netten Zuwachs!


----------

